# Wood pigeon attacked by a cat in the garden - how to care for it?



## elys (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello all

A neighbour's cat has attacked a wood pigeon in our London back garden. It's currently sitting in cardboard box with some bird seed and water, not looking very happy. The cat managed to pluck the longer feathers from one of its wings, which is probably why it can't fly, although it is able to walk (though not very fast and seems to be hobbling a bit). Neither wing is hanging awkwardly so I don't think either of them are broken. It's got a little blood-stained bald patch on the back of its head where the cat mauled it - it looks very sorry for itself! Any ideas on how best to care for it? We can't keep it and assume the RSPCA would put it to sleep - or is that the kindest thing for it? All suggestions appreciated!

Cheers, Elys


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Elys,

our UK members are very experienced with wood pigeons, so hang in there until they see your post.
For now you are doing good in keeping him in a box, warm and with food and water and a quiet place away from trafic
I think woodpigeons get stressed very easily, so avoid handling him.

I am sure someone will be on shortly to help you out.

Thank you for caring for this little guy.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Reti has given you the right advice on care and handling.

Because cat bites are so dangerous to birds the woodie will need to be treated with antibiotics, preferably Synulox. Some vets and wildlife rescue centres settle for a long acting injection to avoid handling too much.

Woodies are the most common of British birds and also considered a pest so I think that you are right about its prospects if the RSPCA gets it. There is the additional problem that a lot of rehabbers consider woodies too scatty to be kept in captivity for any length of time and will euthanase rather than support a prolonged recovery.

Could you contact:

Pigeon Recovery
8 Vermont Road
Sutton
Surrey
SM1 3EQ
England 
44 (0)181 644 7349 

to find out if they could take it? I would, but I am in Norwich and I know Karen in Nottingham would also nurse a woodie but can't think of many suitable people near you...but let me think about that one.

Cynthia


----------

